# HSS724 HSS928 HSS1332: Auger Clutch Lever Not Locking



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda recently issued a _Service Bulletin_ to address a possible problem with auger clutch levers. The auger clutch lever is designed to be held down when the operator engages it along with the drive clutch lever. This allows the operator's right hand to be free to use other controls. 








​
In some units, the ratchet lever used to hold down the auger clutch lever can bind on its pivot bolt. This can cause the auger clutch lever to not be held down in the locked position. Honda has updated the design of the ratchet lever and pivot bolt, and included a small collar to prevent binding and resolve the problem. Current production HSS units incorporate these updated parts (highlighted).








​
If you have a unit with this problem, and its serial number is within the listed range, any Honda snow blower dealer can make the necessary repairs under normal warranty terms.








​Use this link to find a servicing Honda dealer near you; reference _Honda Snow Blower Service Bulletin #29 'Auger Clutch Lever Will Not Lock' 
_
*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Awesome. I will contact the dealer, unfortunately I won't be able to put it in until spring as this dealer is very busy and could have my machine for a few weeks if I put it in now. 

Now if they'd fix the chute clogging issue that their previous gen snowblower didn't seem to have I'll be a happy camper. After spending $5400 cdn on my machine it's not acceptable, especially considering my $1500 toro 826 that I had previous to this never clogged, ever.


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

Robert, is this all the models? Was trying to figure out it the track systems impacted (HSS928AT). Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Advocate said:


> Robert, is this all the models? Was trying to figure out it the track systems impacted (HSS928AT). Thanks.


The serial numbers listed include both wheel and track models. So check your serial number, but keep in mind, not every unit in the range will have a problem with the auger lever; in fact, most will be just fine.


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for reply. Mine track unit is impacted, but I haven't had a problem so far.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks Robert. No problem on mine.


Is this the proper link for these things at the website?


Honda Power Equipment: Honda Generators, Lawn Mowers, Snow blowers, Tillers


If so, I guess it doesn't list all the bulletins the dealers see. Is that right?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Tomatillo said:


> Is this the proper link for these things at the website?
> 
> Honda Power Equipment: Honda Generators, Lawn Mowers, Snow blowers, Tillers
> 
> If so, I guess it doesn't list all the bulletins the dealers see. Is that right?


Honda doesn't publish / list all its Service Bulletins on any public-facing website; the only ones there are related to Safety recalls.

A non-safety related Service Bulletin (like the one in this thread) is generally only released to Honda dealers and distributors. But, I try and share most bulletins on forums like here. Drop me a PM with your frame serial number and I'll see if there are any active bulletins for it.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Excellent, as always. Thanks Robert.




[email protected] said:


> Honda doesn't publish / list all its Service Bulletins on any public-facing website; the only ones there are related to Safety recalls.
> 
> A non-safety related Service Bulletin (like the one in this thread) is generally only released to Honda dealers and distributors. But, I try and share most bulletins on forums like here. Drop me a PM with your frame serial number and I'll see if there are any active bulletins for it.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Honda recently issued a _Service Bulletin_ to address a possible problem with auger clutch levers. The auger clutch lever is designed to be held down when the operator engages it along with the drive clutch lever. This allows the operator's right hand to be free to use other controls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a new 2017 hss928atd s/n SADA-1021463 and it's exhibiting this same problem. I see in this thread honda made a production change that was intended to fix this. Any chance my unit was manufactured before the production change? I just took delivery Dec 18 2017.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

cwolcott said:


> I have a new 2017 hss928atd s/n SADA-1021463 and it's exhibiting this same problem. I see in this thread honda made a production change that was intended to fix this. Any chance my unit was manufactured before the production change? I just took delivery Dec 18 2017.


I wouldn't think so... However, your new machine should receive repair from the dealer for the issue under the warranty, anyway.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

tabora said:


> I wouldn't think so... However, your new machine should receive repair from the dealer for the issue under the warranty, anyway.


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomm (Dec 26, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Honda recently issued a _Service Bulletin_ to address a possible problem with auger clutch levers. The auger clutch lever is designed to be held down when the operator engages it along with the drive clutch lever. This allows the operator's right hand to be free to use other controls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning, do you know where I can get copy of Honda snowblower service bulletin #29 thanks


----------



## Tomm (Dec 26, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Honda recently issued a _Service Bulletin_ to address a possible problem with auger clutch levers. The auger clutch lever is designed to be held down when the operator engages it along with the drive clutch lever. This allows the operator's right hand to be free to use other controls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> controls.
> 
> ​


Any way to get copy of Honda snowblower service bulletin#29 thank you


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

gee.......another problem with the HSS models.

with the HS models when this happens ,it's usually because the spring on cam lock is frozen or dirty. Just remove the cover and lubricate the spring and work it free.

usually that does the trick.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Tomm said:


> Any way to get copy of Honda snowblower service bulletin#29 thank you


You already have the entire thing quoted in your post there.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> gee.......another problem with the HSS models.


Old news... From the VERY early machines.


----------



## cmb (Feb 13, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> gee.......another problem with the HSS models.
> 
> with the HS models when this happens ,it's usually because the spring on cam lock is frozen or dirty. Just remove the cover and lubricate the spring and work it free.
> 
> usually that does the trick.


Thanks for that info! I just had my first "hic-cup" with my 724 that we bought new in '04. I didn't see a cover to remove but just loaded up the pivot/spring area with lube and it's working. Here's the heap I'm talking about.






Any advise or suggestions is certainly appreciated! Mike


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

there is a little cover under the auger handle. one little 10mm bolt and one nut. real easy to remove.
most times the spring that moves the cam lock is dirty or frozen from moisture. some penetrating oil on spring
and manually working it will suffice 9 times out of 10. You can see how it locks your handle down.

that is all there is to it. good luck


----------



## cmb (Feb 13, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> there is a little cover under the auger handle. one little 10mm bolt and one nut. real easy to remove.
> most times the spring that moves the cam lock is dirty or frozen from moisture. some penetrating oil on spring
> and manually working it will suffice 9 times out of 10. You can see how it locks your handle down.
> 
> that is all there is to it. good luck


Yes Sir, thank you. I just went out and found the cover, removed it and loaded everything up with Fluid Film. Messed with it some more, seems like it's alright now. Appreciate your help!


----------

